# DirecTV - never again!



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

After considering switching back to DTV, I have come to the conclusion that DTV just isn't for me, and here's why:

1. The up front costs of a receiver are absolutely ridiculous. I will never understand why DTV charges an up front fee AND a monthly receiver lease fee AND requires you to get the protection plan to be fully covered on all your equipment and avoid paying a shipping fee on a replacement. It also seems many CSRs can not explain the purpose of the up front fee for the receiver since you do not own it.

2. Poor customer service - in the past when I had DTV I was happy with the customer service they provided. This was approximately 2 years ago. I don't know what's happened since then, but their service has gone down hill completely. I consistently got mixed answers from CSRs, no one could provide me with solid information on questions that I had and it seemed as though I was lied to quite a bit. This is completely uncalled for and I refuse to do business with a company that does this.

3. Their installers are sloppy and rude. In all the times that I have signed up (2) as well as friends and neighbors, I've noticed that the installers that DTV has in this area are very sloppy and rude. Unless you stay right on top of them, they will do the installation very sloppy and make a mess of the side of your house. This is one reason I really enjoy having the local cable co, I don't have a big dish on my roof with wires running down my home and all over the place.

4. Pricing - their pricing is very misleading. On their website, it says to lock in your price until 2013, yet it's only a 12 month promotion (which would bring you to December 2012. That is very misleading and yet none of the CSRs could explain this to me. They had no idea why DTV advertised that.

5. The sales reps lie to get you to sign up. When I attempted to sign up last Sunday, I was told a few things were included that weren't. I never received the wireless CCK which I was told I would but later found out was a self install. I was also told that I would be signed up under my existing account which I had been informed was not eligible for new customer promotions. Instead, the sales rep signed me up under a new account, new name and new phone number, risking my account for getting flagged by the fraud department. Feeling very uneasy about this, I decided to cancel the install (among other problems) last Tuesday.

All in all, I have been utterly displeased with the customer service that DTV provided me in this time. After I canceled, I did not even receive a phone call from DTV (like I was told I would by the installer and his supervisor) as to why I decided to cancel the installation. You would think they would want to know why I was not pleased and canceled their service before it was even installed.

If you're looking to sign up for service with DTV, I would highly suggest you consider other options first. Their reps will lie to you to get you to sign up and the up front costs of a receiver (if you aren't a new customer) are absolutely ridiculous, especially considering you're not guaranteed any particular DVR.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

debell said:


> 4. Pricing - their pricing is very misleading. On their website, it says to lock in your price until 2013, yet it's only a 12 month promotion (which would bring you to December 2012. That is very misleading and yet none of the CSRs could explain this to me. They had no idea why DTV advertised that.


DirecTV has implemented price increases around February of each year for the past nine or so years, affecting most programming packages. No reason to expect they won't do the same in 2012, 2013, etc.

So, what is likely to happen if you sign up now, is that your pricing will be locked-in when the likely increase hits in early 2012, but they will play "catch up" in 2013, bringing you up to whatever the current pricing is at that time.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Glen_D said:


> DirecTV has implemented price increases around February of each year for the past nine or so years, affecting most programming packages. No reason to expect they won't do the same in 2012, 2013, etc.
> 
> So, what is likely to happen if you sign up now, is that your pricing will be locked-in when the likely increase hits in early 2012, but they will play "catch up" in 2013, bringing you up to whatever the current pricing is at that time.


I understand that price increases are to be expected, my point is that they are misleading customers into thinking their pricing is locked until 2013 when it's not.

Of all the providers I've compared, DTV seems to be the most expensive of them all.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok,by-by


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

cyfman said:


> Ok,by-by


Thanks for your input! :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It sounds like DIRECTV is not for you, I certainly wish you luck with whatever television provider that you choose.

Thanks for giving us a rundown of all the issues that you have had, it's probably a good thing that you decided against them because it sounds like it wasn't going to be a good fit.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Scott Kocourek said:


> It sounds like DIRECTV is not for you, I certainly wish you luck with whatever television provider that you choose.
> 
> Thanks for giving us a rundown of all the issues that you have had, it's probably a good thing that you decided against them because it sounds like it wasn't going to be a good fit.


Yes, it's unfortunate because I was excited about the whole house DVR and the overall technology that DTV provides. I just couldn't deal with the things that I mentioned, particularly paying for equipment that I don't own.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

debell said:


> Yes, it's unfortunate because I was excited about the whole house DVR and the overall technology that DTV provides. I just couldn't deal with the things that I mentioned, particularly paying for equipment that I don't own.


you didnt know this before you wasted an installers time ??? well wait a minute didnt they just bring you out an HR24 and 2 H25s ? And they were giving you them all FREE Right ???


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Before we too far down the road, lets make sure we're discussing the topic and the facts and not other members. I will delete any further posts that are off topic.

Mike


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Sorry DirecTV didn't work out for you, debell. You make good points. Different strokes...


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't understand the part about having to pay up-front for receivers. I have two receivers and only pay for one of them per month (they are both listed on my bill, but one of them says "0.00" for the price) and I didn't pay them a single cent for the receivers when I was set-up. Neither did my friend who has Directv. Did we just happen to get a really good deal?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I have never paid for a DVR or a receiver, and I have two HD DVRs and one HD receiver. I always negotiated a good deal when my commitment was up.

It is up again now and sometime over the next month, I will call retention and work out a deal that will get me SWiM and DECA for free (I have a legacy WHDVR system through my home network that works perfectly but it's time to get with the latest technology). I'd also like to replace the HD receiver with a DVR but that is a secondary concern. If I can get it for free, I will. If not, it will give me something to ask for in another two years.

I stayed away for debell's previous thread so I don't know his situation. But for me, I've never paid a cent for hardware, including my various dishes, wires and multi-switches.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

debell said:


> I understand that price increases are to be expected, my point is that they are misleading customers into thinking their pricing is locked until 2013 when it's not.


But it is. I'm not sure what you don't understand here. The price is locked in until 2013. That seems clear to me. Once 2013 arrives, your price may go up.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

debell - will you be going with cable or Dish??


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> But it is. I'm not sure what you don't understand here. The price is locked in until 2013. That seems clear to me. Once 2013 arrives, your price may go up.


I think the OP is talking about the discount price which would be up in Dec. 2013.

I agree though. If you sign up now you won't be subject to the 2012 price increase and thus you're locked in until 2013.

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"debell" said:


> Of all the providers I've compared, DTV seems to be the most expensive of them all.


It depends on equipment and what the other providers are, but especially in a multi DVR environment, they usually are one of the cheaper ones. Some other providers charge a DVR fee per box.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

debell said:


> After considering switching back to DTV, I have come to the conclusion that DTV just isn't for me, and here's why:
> 
> 1. The up front costs of a receiver are absolutely ridiculous. I will never understand why DTV charges an up front fee AND a monthly receiver lease fee AND requires you to get the protection plan to be fully covered on all your equipment and avoid paying a shipping fee on a replacement. It also seems many CSRs can not explain the purpose of the up front fee for the receiver since you do not own it.
> 
> ...


We have been told to stick with the "facts" on this thread. So let's do just that...... Up Front Costs. Show me a service privider (Banks, Phone, Power, Cable, DirecTV, DISH, ect.) that doesn't have them. As for the Protection Plan it is completley up to the customer to decide if it's right for them!...... You state DirecTV has poor customer service. Is this your "opinion" based on your isolated incident or do you have facts (news reports of a mass of DirecTV customers complaining of poor customer service, reports of a exodus of DirecTV customers canceling their service because of poor customer servive, ect.)?......You state their installers are sloppy and rude. Again, is this your "opinion" based on your isolated incident or do you have facts to prove otherwise?......Pricing is very misleading. Is it really misleading or is it you simply didn't have a clear understanding of their pricing?......Sales Reps Lie...... That's a very serious accusation. Perhaps it would be better to say your were misinformed. It's a more polite way of putting it......So please provide us with facts or admit you are voicing your "opinion" based on your isolated incident.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

wallfishman said:


> you didnt know this before you wasted an installers time ??? well wait a minute didnt they just bring you out an HR24 and 2 H25s ? And they were giving you them all FREE Right ???


I didn't "waste" an installers time, I simply scheduled the installation and when he arrived he did not have the wireless CCK that I was told and had no idea what it even was. There was also the issue of me being signed up under a different account number and name, which I asked his supervisor about and stated it should not be done this way.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

ejbvt said:


> I don't understand the part about having to pay up-front for receivers. I have two receivers and only pay for one of them per month (they are both listed on my bill, but one of them says "0.00" for the price) and I didn't pay them a single cent for the receivers when I was set-up. Neither did my friend who has Directv. Did we just happen to get a really good deal?





Carl Spock said:


> I have never paid for a DVR or a receiver, and I have two HD DVRs and one HD receiver. I always negotiated a good deal when my commitment was up.
> 
> It is up again now and sometime over the next month, I will call retention and work out a deal that will get me SWiM and DECA for free (I have a legacy WHDVR system through my home network that works perfectly but it's time to get with the latest technology). I'd also like to replace the HD receiver with a DVR but that is a secondary concern. If I can get it for free, I will. If not, it will give me something to ask for in another two years.
> 
> I stayed away for debell's previous thread so I don't know his situation. But for me, I've never paid a cent for hardware, including my various dishes, wires and multi-switches.


New customers get great deals on equipment. Unfortunately, I was considered a returning customer (although the sales rep put me through as a new customer going against company policy). The equipment was free upfront but if I were to have reactivated my previous account, I was going to get the HD DVR for free but have to pay an additional $99 for each additional HD receiver a $6 lease fee per month.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

debell said:


> I understand that price increases are to be expected, my point is that they are misleading customers into thinking their pricing is locked until 2013 when it's not.


 I believe you a misinterpreting the promotion. It doesn't apply to the additional discount applied to the price but rather the account won't be subject to the 2012 price increase.



> Of all the providers I've compared, DTV seems to be the most expensive of them all.


Which begs the question of why you chose DIRECTV over the other carriers. However, I've found that the other options available to me (Comcast, Dish, Uverse) when comparing apples to apples (hardware and programming) , DIRECTV is the cheapest option. I would have to do with less to pay less and Uverse couldn't even match the hardware capabilities. IMHO, for my purposes it would be a down grade for me to pay less on another carrier.

With that said, you may have other options in your area so this may not apply in your case.

Mike


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

usnret said:


> debell - will you be going with cable or Dish??


I'm currently with the local cable co (Brighthouse Networks) and other than not having NFL Network and RedZone, I am pleased with them. The pricing is great since I'm bundling all three services and picture quality seems to be in line with Dish and DirecTV, although I'm sure DTVs picture is slightly better.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> It depends on equipment and what the other providers are, but especially in a multi DVR environment, they usually are one of the cheaper ones. Some other providers charge a DVR fee per box.


Exactly. In my area, with the level of service I have, DirecTV is a much better choice as a monthly rate when I crunched the numbers. Dish Network was only slightly cheaper and UVerse was a little more cheaper (but not available in my area). The downsides are picture quality for Dish, and with AT&T you MUST use their slower internet, and San Diego still has the 2 SD/2 HD limitation, and can't have more than one DVR (you can have only up to 2 in some areas I hear). The biggest savings is the receiver fees. Cox was the highest with over $20 per month for their DVR!:


```
DirecTV:

COX Premier Internet:      $ 99.99
Premier Package:           $114.99
HD Extra:                  $  0.00
HD Access:                 $ 10.00
DVR Service:               $  7.00
Whole Home DVR:            $  3.00
Primary HD-DVR:            $  0.00
Additional HD-DVR:         $  6.00
Additional HD-DVR:         $  6.00
Additional Receiver (HD):  $  6.00
----------------------------------
TOTAL:                     $252.98



COX Cable:

COX Premier Internet:      $ 61.99
Cox Advanced +3 Paks:      $ 71.99
All 4 Premium Movie Paks:  $ 56.00
Primary HD-DVR:            $ 17.24
Additional HD-DVR:         $ 21.23
Additional HD-DVR:         $ 21.23
Additional Receiver (HD):  $ 11.24
----------------------------------
                           $260.92


Dish Network:

COX Premier Internet:      $ 99.99
America's Everything:      $104.99
Dish Platinum:             $ 10.00
HD Access:                 $  0.00
DVR Service:               $  6.00
Primary HD-DVR:            $  0.00
Additional HD-DVR:         $ 10.00
Additional HD-DVR:         $ 10.00
Additional Receiver:      $  7.00
----------------------------------
TOTAL:                     $247.98


U-Verse:

AT&T U-verse U450	                      $117.00
HD-ready DVR Receiver	                  $  0.00
3  HD-ready non-DVR Receiver	           $ 21.00
HDTV Service - HD Technology fee           $  0.00
HD Premium Tier                            $  5.00
3D	                                     $ 10.00
Total Home DVR (HD-ready)	              $  0.00
AT&T U-verse High Speed Internet Max Turbo $ 63.00
High Speed Internet Equipment Fee          $  4.00
--------------------------------------------------
TOTAL:                                     $220.00
TOTAL w/Cox Internet:                      $252.99
```


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

debell said:


> New customers get great deals on equipment.


I've been a customer since the late 1990s so I was an existing customer when I got my free stuff.

I was mistaken, though. The more I've thought about it, I paid $299 for my HR20-700 back 4+ years ago. I got a major hardware upgrade at that time, though, as I had moved into a new house and needed a new dish, multiswitch and cables from the free-standing garage, where the dish was, to the house. That was free, as was most of the installation. If I remember right, the install cost me $70, which I thought was cheap. I took care of all of the wiring inside the house. And considering an owned HR10-250 cost $900-1,000, I thought $299 was quite reasonable.

I do understand your frustration, though, debell. The "dialing for deals" aspect of DirecTV's business plan, which often requires multiple calls to different CSRs to get the best deal, is one of the worst parts of the way DirecTV operates. It makes renewing a contract a game and that seems stupid to me.


----------



## JerryVolenteer (Mar 23, 2011)

"dirtyblueshirt" said:


> Exactly. In my area, with the level of service I have, DirecTV is a much better choice as a monthly rate when I crunched the numbers. The biggest savings is the receiver fees. Cox was the highest with over $20 per month for their DVR!:
> 
> DirecTV:
> 
> ...


I have Xfinity in my area and for me to have the exact same setup that I have with D it was about $30 per month higher and their HD picture is not close to being as good.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

debell said:


> 5. The sales reps lie to get you to sign up. When I attempted to sign up last Sunday, I was told a few things were included that weren't. I never received the wireless CCK which I was told I would but later found out was a self install.


Between your original thread and one you started on another forum, I'm wondering if this was just a misunderstanding between you and the CSR. You stated that the CSR told you the CCK would work with your wireless router and that your order had a CCK on it. The CCK does work with a wireless router, but you needed a wireless CCK as you don't have a coax located near your home network.

It is a shame this didn't work out for you; it took less than 6 hours after my install to realize the MRV was the next best thing since the DVR.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

JerryVolenteer said:


> I have Xfinity in my area and for me to have the exact same setup that I have with D it was about $30 per month higher and their HD picture is not close to being as good.


not to mention 90% of Cable DVRs out there are still crap. You're most likely going to get a 5-year old Scientific Atlanta or Motorola box that only has 160 GB of storage. With Cox, if you get their whole-home service, you can get a 500 GB Cisco box (still only dual tuner, at $22.24/mo), but since it's whole-home, you're limited to one WH DVR. You can have more DVRs, but they have to be the standard DVRs and they don't interface with the WH DVR at all.

Cable companies still just don't get it when it comes to technology.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And on top of a smaller drive, some still use mpeg2.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Apples to apples, oranges to oranges, and nothing but the facts....... With all due respect DEBELL, I can easily replace the title of your post with "COMCAST NEVER AGAIN!" and tell you all about my horror stories with Comcast before jumping ship and becoming a very satisfied D* subscriber of now 5+ years. My friend just left UVERSE for every point you describe about D*, soooooo.....It (D*)didn't work for you, but now you're happy with your new provider and that's great, wish you many years of great service!

PS. remember what they say about opinions.......they are like @$#holes..... everyone has one.:lol:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

gilviv said:


> PS. remember what they say about opinions.......they are like @$#holes..... everyone has one.:lol:


Sorry to sidebar, but that reminds me of a mangled quote a girl at work said a few weeks ago:

Her: "You know what they say about opinions and ***holes."

Me: "What's that?"

Her: "Everyone's full of them!"

Me: "Wait. wha...?

Her: "**** that's not what I meant!"

Me: "Too late. it's going in the quote book." :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

debell said:


> After considering switching back to DTV, I have come to the conclusion that DTV just isn't for me, and here's why:
> 
> 3. Their installers are sloppy and rude. In all the times that I have signed up (2) as well as friends and neighbors, I've noticed that the installers that DTV has in this area are very sloppy and rude. Unless you stay right on top of them, they will do the installation very sloppy and make a mess of the side of your house. This is one reason I really enjoy having the local cable co, *I don't have a big dish on my roof with wires running down my home and all over the place*.
> 
> If you're looking to sign up for service with DTV, I would highly suggest you consider other options first. Their reps will lie to you to get you to sign up and the up front costs of a receiver (if you aren't a new customer) are absolutely ridiculous, especially considering you're not guaranteed any particular DVR.


Why would you even consider D* if you didn't want a big dish ?

Since you are in Florida ,you could have gotten the dish -pole mounted on the ground if a line of sight was available to the sats.

I live in FL with my slimeline dish pole mounted on the ground ,but there was a extra charge for the pole.


----------



## SA Holly Springs GA (Oct 24, 2010)

"debell" said:


> After considering switching back to DTV, I have come to the conclusion that DTV just isn't for me, and here's why:
> 
> 1. The up front costs of a receiver are absolutely ridiculous. I will never understand why DTV charges an up front fee AND a monthly receiver lease fee AND requires you to get the protection plan to be fully covered on all your equipment and avoid paying a shipping fee on a replacement. It also seems many CSRs can not explain the purpose of the up front fee for the receiver since you do not own it.
> 
> ...


An option(maybe)

Why not deal with a local retailer?

As a local retailer when my customers have questions or problems, they call our local office (24/7). We work out deals on rcvrs that DTV Corp (1800#) can't. We would rather make some money than no money. I've done installs where our customer have gotten wall fishes, outlets, a pole, and extra hd rcvr for 0 dollars up front. We'll interview 50 applicants before we choose 1 for installing.

I'm not saying that every retailer is like us.

Your Locked in pricing issue- it is what it is. D* didn't get 50 million customers by misleading them...IMO


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Before we too far down the road, lets make sure we're discussing the topic and the facts and not other members. I will delete any further posts that are off topic.
> 
> Mike


Isn't this merely a repeat of this locked thread:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198577

it's giving me Déjà vu


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Isn't this merely a repeat of this locked thread:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198577
> 
> it's giving me Déjà vu


Nice catch.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Isn't this merely a repeat of this locked thread:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198577
> 
> it's giving me Déjà vu


Yup. Rerun.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Isn't this merely a repeat of this locked thread:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198577
> 
> it's giving me Déjà vu


That's what I was thinking. It seems like it's just another attempt to push an agenda. I don't understand why some people feel the need to repeatedly (once is ok, but I still don't get it) have the urge to go to a forum of a particular group of consumers and tell why they left and how bad a company is. I just left Time Warner Cable and RR, but felt no desire to tell everyone on the TWC forums over and over. I did share how my experience with U-Verse was in the OT section here because some members here are looking for alternatives. It was more about the geeky stuff like PQ, not whether or not Peggy the CSR was mean to me. 

DirecTV isn't for everyone, just like Dish isn't for everyone, cable company XYZ isn't for everyone, and so on. Pick whoever gives you what you want for whatever price you see fit.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Let's move on. No need to discuss another thread in this one.

Mike


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

debell said:


> I understand that price increases are to be expected, my point is that they are misleading customers into thinking their pricing is locked until 2013 when it's not.
> 
> Of all the providers I've compared, DTV seems to be the most expensive of them all.


If the claim is the pricing is locked in until 2013, then locking it through Dec 2012 makes jan. 2013 actually correct.....


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> If the claim is the pricing is locked in until 2013, then locking it through Dec 2012 makes jan. 2013 actually correct.....


Math can be hard for some.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think the thought was that a 12 month promotion would run November to November, or Oct to Oct if they were running the price lock then. Theyd raise the price then, and again in February. We know that's not how they do it, but is probably the thought.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I have never paid for a DVR or a receiver, and I have two HD DVRs and one HD receiver. I always negotiated a good deal when my commitment was up.


Maybe you THINK you didn't. I didn't buy a receiver either, or so I thought, until I cancelled my service to go with another provider. It was only then that Directv told me I had to return the DVR and the regular receiver on my old CRT tv, but I could keep the HD receiver "because I'd bought it". I DID? When did I agree to that? I only upgraded one HDTV to HD programming, I didn't remember anything about buying the HD receiver. So don't be too sure you haven't bought any of your receivers which you are also paying a monthly lease on.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I bet your HD reciever was a H20-600. Those things could almost catch fire and have been retired. Everyone keeps theirs now.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

debell said:


> New customers get great deals on equipment. Unfortunately, I was considered a returning customer (although the sales rep put me through as a new customer going against company policy). The equipment was free upfront but if I were to have reactivated my previous account, I was going to get the HD DVR for free but have to pay an additional $99 for each additional HD receiver a $6 lease fee per month.


yes you are right Directv went above and beyond for you bringing you a brand new HDDVR and 2 brand new HD receivers all for FREE !!! You do understand that they have to have rules in place because otherwise people would cancel there service every other week gaming the system to get free equiptment , free installation etc. I still cant beleive the deal you were getting , Hats off to Directv !!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wallfishman said:


> yes you are right Directv went above and beyond for you bringing you a brand new HDDVR and 2 brand new HD receivers all for FREE !!! You do understand that they have to have rules in place because otherwise people would cancel there service every other week gaming the system to get free equiptment , free installation etc. I still cant beleive the deal you were getting , Hats off to Directv !!!!


Not everyone can please everyone else.
I once did some [free] work for someone, who left me with the feeling that "if you gave them the keys and title to a new Ferrari, their first comment would be it was the wrong color, or got poor mileage". 
While both may be true, it kind of misses the point [a gift].


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> ```
> TOTAL:                                     $220.00
> TOTAL w/Cox Internet:                      $252.99
> ```


Why in Sam Hill would you want Cox Internet if you have Uverse?


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

For those that pay an upfront lease fee and then a $6.00 monthly fee, what is that about? What is it with the upfront lease fees? I don't understand that logic. 

Then there are those new customers that don't pay an upfront lease fee, but do pay a $6.00 monthly fee which makes more sense.

Also, if anyone knows. The first receiver gets a lease waiver. Is that only for the life of the initial 24 month contract, or is that standard for as long as one is subscribed to D*.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Not everyone can please everyone else.
> I once did some [free] work for someone, who left me with the feeling that "if you gave them the keys and title to a new Ferrari, their first comment would be it was the wrong color, or got poor mileage".
> While both may be true, it kind of misses the point [a gift].


When Your are a tech for so long you see this in some people. Some people think that the world owes them something and everyone was born to cater to them. The customer is always right only goes so far because some customers are just crazy and no matter what you do they will not be happy. Not that Debells crazy but look at this case here.

Hes a returning customer not entitled to any Free equiptment at all. Pushes the issue so to Cater to him and make him happy they promise him all new equiptment. Then hes not happy with the exact way they did his order. Calls the VP and The VP tells him its not right, but again to Cater to you we will honor it. Tech shows up brand new HR24 and 2 brand new H25s all for FREE. I NEVER see someone get that all for Free. Great deal right ? No not this guy, cancels entire job over a stupid 25 dollar item. There is no doubt that contacting the same Vp would have got him the 25 dollar item for free. Doesnt even give them a chance to do that. Wastes the techs time and money, and then comes on here posting all this. Unbeleivable if you ask me.

People arent perfect, techs arent perfect, companies arent perfect. As long as in the end they make it right thats all they can do. In my opinion theres nothing they could do that day or any other day for Debell. You just cannot please some people period.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

n3vino said:


> For those that pay an upfront lease fee and then a $6.00 monthly fee, what is that about? What is it with the upfront lease fees? I don't understand that logic.
> 
> Then there are those new customers that don't pay an upfront lease fee, but do pay a $6.00 monthly fee which makes more sense.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows. The first receiver gets a lease waiver. Is that only for the life of the initial 24 month contract, or is that standard for as long as one is subscribed to D*.


It used to be that you had to buy the receiver or DVR outright. Now DIRECTV subsidizes the cost of the box and changes the name of the monthly fee to a lease fee.

I've been with DIRECTV since 2002 and I've paid the monthly fee since then (used to be called a mirroring fee). IIUC, it has existed for nearly as long as DIRECTV.

Under the old system if your purchased receiver died you have to buy a new one.

With the lease model you get the hardware for a cheaper price (free in some cases) and if something goes wrong they fix/replace it. The monthly fee still exists for added receivers (free for the first one) so that's nothing new. The initial outlay for the hardware is less and if something goes wrong they're responsible, not you. In the end it costs less for subscriber.

Mike


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The name change to "lease fee" has caused a lot of confusion. Perhaps it should have been left as is. Owned receivers are listed as "additional receiver" on the statements but the fee is the same $6.00.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> The name change to "lease fee" has caused a lot of confusion. Perhaps it should have been left as is. Owned receivers are listed as "additional receiver" on the statements but the fee is the same $6.00.


You're right...especially for newer customers who don't know that fee has always been around. It just has a new name under the leasing model.

Mike


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> We have been told to stick with the "facts" on this thread. So let's do just that...... Up Front Costs. Show me a service privider (Banks, Phone, Power, Cable, DirecTV, DISH, ect.) that doesn't have them. As for the Protection Plan it is completley up to the customer to decide if it's right for them!...... You state DirecTV has poor customer service. Is this your "opinion" based on your isolated incident or do you have facts (news reports of a mass of DirecTV customers complaining of poor customer service, reports of a exodus of DirecTV customers canceling their service because of poor customer servive, ect.)?......You state their installers are sloppy and rude. Again, is this your "opinion" based on your isolated incident or do you have facts to prove otherwise?......Pricing is very misleading. Is it really misleading or is it you simply didn't have a clear understanding of their pricing?......Sales Reps Lie...... That's a very serious accusation. Perhaps it would be better to say your were misinformed. It's a more polite way of putting it......So please provide us with facts or admit you are voicing your "opinion" based on your isolated incident.


How can you prove "poor customer service" with facts? I do not consider the "news media" as facts. I consider personal experiences as well as those who I know and their personal experiences.

Your post makes no sense at all.

I don't care about putting it polite, plain and simple, my sales rep lied to me. He told me whatever I wanted to hear so I would sign up at that time.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

trh said:


> Between your original thread and one you started on another forum, I'm wondering if this was just a misunderstanding between you and the CSR. You stated that the CSR told you the CCK would work with your wireless router and that your order had a CCK on it. The CCK does work with a wireless router, but you needed a wireless CCK as you don't have a coax located near your home network.
> 
> It is a shame this didn't work out for you; it took less than 6 hours after my install to realize the MRV was the next best thing since the DVR.


Trust me, there was no misunderstanding. My sales rep was talking a mile and minute to get me off the phone, he asked for my credit card number before we even figured out what I wanted.

I specifically said to him that I needed a CCK that could connect "wirelessly" to my router as I did not have an ethernet port near the receiver. He said: "Oh yea, it'll work. I have it in the order."


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> not to mention 90% of Cable DVRs out there are still crap. You're most likely going to get a 5-year old Scientific Atlanta or Motorola box that only has 160 GB of storage. With Cox, if you get their whole-home service, you can get a 500 GB Cisco box (still only dual tuner, at $22.24/mo), but since it's whole-home, you're limited to one WH DVR. You can have more DVRs, but they have to be the standard DVRs and they don't interface with the WH DVR at all.
> 
> Cable companies still just don't get it when it comes to technology.


I agree, cable companies are behind when it comes to the technology that they have. I have been lucky in a sense that I got a new Samsung 3270 HD DVR that works great. It's much faster than the DTV receivers that I had (HR-22) and does what I need it to do. It also has a 320 GB HD but I have two of the receivers so we are able to record everything we need.

Currently, I'm with Brighthouse who has come a long way with technology. They're probably one of the more advanced cable companies out there. They've released a lot of new features lately that show that they're trying to progress in the technology area, but DTV does get the nod on this.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

gilviv said:


> Apples to apples, oranges to oranges, and nothing but the facts....... With all due respect DEBELL, I can easily replace the title of your post with "COMCAST NEVER AGAIN!" and tell you all about my horror stories with Comcast before jumping ship and becoming a very satisfied D* subscriber of now 5+ years. My friend just left UVERSE for every point you describe about D*, soooooo.....It (D*)didn't work for you, but now you're happy with your new provider and that's great, wish you many years of great service!
> 
> PS. remember what they say about opinions.......they are like @$#holes..... everyone has one.:lol:


You're absolutely right. I understand that complaints can be made for every provider, but this is a DirecTV forum, therefore I decided I want to share my experience on here.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

debell said:


> I understand that price increases are to be expected, my point is that they are misleading customers into thinking their pricing is locked until 2013 when it's not.
> 
> Of all the providers I've compared, DTV seems to be the most expensive of them all.


I wouldn't have the high priced spread.:nono::nono:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

TANK said:


> Why would you even consider D* if you didn't want a big dish ?
> 
> Since you are in Florida ,you could have gotten the dish -pole mounted on the ground if a line of sight was available to the sats.
> 
> I live in FL with my slimeline dish pole mounted on the ground ,but there was a extra charge for the pole.


I can deal with the dish on my roof, although I wouldn't prefer it. I do not, however, want a dish sitting on a pole in my yard. That looks hideous, IMO.



SA Holly Springs GA said:


> An option(maybe)
> 
> Why not deal with a local retailer?
> 
> ...


I would consider this. I believe the closest retailer for me is about 30 miles away so I could also go speak to them. I just didn't appreciate the representative on the phone rushing me to give my credit card information and to hurry up and order without going over any specifics. There was also a language barrier, which is never fun to deal with (and something I haven't had to deal with Brighthouse on).



veryoldschool said:


> Isn't this merely a repeat of this locked thread:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198577
> 
> it's giving me Déjà vu





dirtyblueshirt said:


> Nice catch.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup. Rerun.


I'm sharing my experience in a DTV forum. No one is forcing you to read this thread.



sigma1914 said:


> That's what I was thinking. It seems like it's just another attempt to push an agenda. I don't understand why some people feel the need to repeatedly (once is ok, but I still don't get it) have the urge to go to a forum of a particular group of consumers and tell why they left and how bad a company is. I just left Time Warner Cable and RR, but felt no desire to tell everyone on the TWC forums over and over. I did share how my experience with U-Verse was in the OT section here because some members here are looking for alternatives. It was more about the geeky stuff like PQ, not whether or not Peggy the CSR was mean to me.
> 
> DirecTV isn't for everyone, just like Dish isn't for everyone, cable company XYZ isn't for everyone, and so on. Pick whoever gives you what you want for whatever price you see fit.


Contrary to what you may believe, there is no agenda. I have no reason to "push an agenda" towards DirecTV so please don't accuse me of this.

The purpose of forums is to express your concerns and/or comments regarding a particular company. It's not just for praise but also for concerns as well, perhaps maybe someone can convince me otherwise regarding my concerns.



Mike Bertelson said:


> Let's move on. No need to discuss another thread in this one.
> 
> Mike


Thank you. I'm not looking to speak about this at all, I simply want to keep this in line with discussing DTV only.



CCarncross said:


> If the claim is the pricing is locked in until 2013, then locking it through Dec 2012 makes jan. 2013 actually correct.....


It would actually be until November 2012 and December would be actually be a price increase. Sure it's only 1 month, but they shouldn't mislead people into thinking that it's going to be locked until January 2013 when it clearly isn't.



MysteryMan said:


> Math can be hard for some.


No personal attacks please.



dpeters11 said:


> I think the thought was that a 12 month promotion would run November to November, or Oct to Oct if they were running the price lock then. Theyd raise the price then, and again in February. We know that's not how they do it, but is probably the thought.


Exactly. The average consumer is not going to know that DTV raises prices every February.



wallfishman said:


> yes you are right Directv went above and beyond for you bringing you a brand new HDDVR and 2 brand new HD receivers all for FREE !!! You do understand that they have to have rules in place because otherwise people would cancel there service every other week gaming the system to get free equiptment , free installation etc. I still cant beleive the deal you were getting , Hats off to Directv !!!!


DirecTV did not go "above and beyond" for me. The sales rep lied to both me and DTV by putting me into the system as a new customer. They did not make an exception, they thought I was a new customer. This is the reason I canceled, plain and simple. The wireless CCK was an issue, but it could have been resolved easily. I did not feel right with DTV looking at me as a new customer. Many on this board mentioned the fraud department finding out about this and then it'll be my word against theirs. I'm not taking that chance and it should never have been allowed to begin wtih.



veryoldschool said:


> Not everyone can please everyone else.
> I once did some [free] work for someone, who left me with the feeling that "if you gave them the keys and title to a new Ferrari, their first comment would be it was the wrong color, or got poor mileage".
> While both may be true, it kind of misses the point [a gift].


Sure, but that's not me. I understand that you have to pay for certain things. If the installer had to do any extra work for me, I would have completely understood there would be an extra charge. He offered to run a line for the CCK so I could hook it up to my router, but I did not want a second outlet in my office.



n3vino said:


> For those that pay an upfront lease fee and then a $6.00 monthly fee, what is that about? What is it with the upfront lease fees? I don't understand that logic.
> 
> Then there are those new customers that don't pay an upfront lease fee, but do pay a $6.00 monthly fee which makes more sense.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows. The first receiver gets a lease waiver. Is that only for the life of the initial 24 month contract, or is that standard for as long as one is subscribed to D*.


The upfront lease fee never sat right with me. My first go around with DTV I paid $200 for a HD DVR to which I had to return after I canceled. I feel that if you are going to pay a monthly lease fee (which I would have had to for 2 of the 3 receivers, I should not have to pay up front for a receiver IMO.



wallfishman said:


> When Your are a tech for so long you see this in some people. Some people think that the world owes them something and everyone was born to cater to them. The customer is always right only goes so far because some customers are just crazy and no matter what you do they will not be happy. Not that Debells crazy but look at this case here.
> 
> Hes a returning customer not entitled to any Free equiptment at all. Pushes the issue so to Cater to him and make him happy they promise him all new equiptment. Then hes not happy with the exact way they did his order. Calls the VP and The VP tells him its not right, but again to Cater to you we will honor it. Tech shows up brand new HR24 and 2 brand new H25s all for FREE. I NEVER see someone get that all for Free. Great deal right ? No not this guy, cancels entire job over a stupid 25 dollar item. There is no doubt that contacting the same Vp would have got him the 25 dollar item for free. Doesnt even give them a chance to do that. Wastes the techs time and money, and then comes on here posting all this. Unbeleivable if you ask me.
> 
> People arent perfect, techs arent perfect, companies arent perfect. As long as in the end they make it right thats all they can do. In my opinion theres nothing they could do that day or any other day for Debell. You just cannot please some people period.


I'm sorry that you feel this way but I do not feel that I am owed anything. I understand that this is business, but I also understand that by locking me into a 2 year contract I have some leverage on getting some things at no cost, just like new customers. DirecTV makes a killing by charging $200 up front plus a $6 monthly lease fee for these receivers. There are some people who will upgrade whenever they can, and DTV knows this. I love their receivers, but I refuse to pay up front for a receiver I don't own, plain and simple.



Mike Bertelson said:


> It used to be that you had to buy the receiver or DVR outright. Now DIRECTV subsidizes the cost of the box and changes the name of the monthly fee to a lease fee.
> 
> I've been with DIRECTV since 2002 and I've paid the monthly fee since then (used to be called a mirroring fee). IIUC, it has existed for nearly as long as DIRECTV.
> 
> ...


I understand the monthly lease fee and agree with it completely. I don't agree with the upfront fee + the lease fee per month. It's hitting the customer twice. These receivers get reused over and over. I don't understand why DTV can't operate the same as the cell phone companies in offering a subsidized price for a phone as long as you sign a 2 year agreement. When I purchase a new phone, it belongs to me and not AT&T. The same should be for DirecTV.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> I wouldn't have the high priced spread.:nono::nono:


I'm sorry but I don't quite understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> There's clearly an agenda when you keep posting your experience over and over and over...
> 
> You couldn't let it die after your thread was closed, so you invaded other threads. Then, you started this thread rehashing the same stuff.


Once again, I'm sorry you feel this way. No one is forcing you to post in here or view this thread. There is no agenda, I'm merely sharing my experience with others.

I do not appreciate being told I have an "agenda".


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Yep, definitely an agenda. I was sympathetic to his plight in the original thread, but now I can see that D* dodged a bullet when he refused the install...


Once again, I do not appreciate the personal attacks. I have no agenda whatsoever, I simply recreated this thread in hopes to discuss the issue as adults without the personal attacks.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Perhaps, rather than jumping to the conclusion that I am "pushing an agenda", why don't we simply have a healthy discussion about some of DTVs policies?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> I don't agree with the upfront fee + the lease fee per month. It's hitting the customer twice. These receivers get reused over and over.


 "and yet" you were going to get new hardware, so you don't like the upfront costs, which you didn't have to pay, "and" they reuse them [true], but in your case they were new.
This does seem more like "the Ferrari person" doesn't it, when you look back at it?


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "and yet" you were going to get new hardware, so you don't like the upfront costs, which you didn't have to pay, "and" they reuse them [true], but in your case they were new.
> This does seem more like "the Ferrari person" doesn't it, when you look back at it?


I would ask that you please read my reasoning to cancel. The only reason I was getting new equipment was because DTV thought I was a "new customer". I did not feel right about this, they did not make an exception for me the sales rep simply LIED to the company.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> Saying you have an agenda isn't a personal attack.


Actually, saying I have a personal agenda is very clearly a personal attack and I ask that you please stop accusing me of this.



sigma1914 said:


> Why? You're not a customer, so their policies have no affect on you.


No, I'm not a customer. I didn't realize this forum was only for those who are customers? I see many who post on here about their experiences and posts by current, former and potential customers. I would fall into the former but potential customer category.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

debell said:


> <snip>
> I understand the monthly lease fee and agree with it completely. I don't agree with the upfront fee + the lease fee per month. It's hitting the customer twice. These receivers get reused over and over. I don't understand why DTV can't operate the same as the cell phone companies in offering a subsidized price for a phone as long as you sign a 2 year agreement. When I purchase a new phone, it belongs to me and not AT&T. The same should be for DirecTV.


I don't know for sure but the new names on the monthly fee (leased or additional receiver) is just a bookkeeping thing. IMO, that's why the primary receiver has the fee and it gets credited back. I see that as a way of keeping tracking of which are owned and which are leased. In the end there will still be the "mirroring fee" for each receiver in addition to the primary.

The price of the leased receiver is subsidized. It helps pay for the receiver maintenance which the sub is no longer responsible for with DIRECTV.

The fact is if you bought the receiver outright you'd still have the mirror fee (it just wouldn't be called a lease fee), the initial cost of the receiver will be much higher, and if it broke that would be on you. With the lease model the customer pays less money out of pocket than the old way of doing things and once the receiver is paid for the most the customer pays for a bad box is ≈$20 for shipping.

If you'd rather go back to the old way it'll cost you much more...unless I'm wrong...but I don't think so. :grin:

Mike


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Possibly because we already had a discussion about them in the previous thread you started.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of a poster in a newsgroup that hates Dish. He was with them many years ago and had a bad experience. Most people would complain a bit, for a short period of time and go on. But he's been on a rant for years.
> 
> I don't think you'll go on that long...  But this has already been hashed out.


I'm not interested in discussing whether or not I have an "agenda". I'm interested in discussing DTVs policies, etc.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I don't know for sure but the new names on the monthly fee (leased or additional receiver) is just a bookkeeping thing. IMO, that's why the primary receiver has the fee and it gets credited back. I see that as a way of keeping tracking of which are owned and which are leased. In the end there will still be the "mirroring fee" for each receiver in addition to the primary.
> 
> The price of the leased receiver is subsidized. It helps pay for the receiver maintenance which the sub is no longer responsible for with DIRECTV.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU.

You are the first member to actually take the time to explain this fee to me on this forum. Regardless of whether it's for accounting or whatever, it's marked as a "leased receiver" fee. They waive the first one (as does almost all other providers) to entice you to sign up. I just can't put my hands around the $200 up front fee + $6 a month. That's a total of $344 over the course of a 24 month contract.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Some states charge tax on leased equipment, so it will be listed [taxed] and then credited. "Accounting" for state taxes.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry you had a bad experience, but it can happen with any company. Even the company you have praised [link].


> How many Bright House employees does it take to connect a customer to cable TV? How long does it take? How many visits where nothing gets installed or fixed are needed? This place I'm renting had cable TV six months ago! Nothing has changed. We're not reinventing the wheel!
> 
> Originally, Knight, the subcontractor sent two guys to hook up cable on Wednesday between 4 to 6 pm. The cable underground doesn't reach the house. A supervisor was supposed to come and "look" at the job on Thursday at 6 pm. Today, I'm off work again for the guy who showed up from Knight between 8 to 10 am. He showed up at 9:58 am. With a smile, he said, "Oh we're here when schedule and have excellent customer ratings."
> 
> Now, I'm waiting for another Bright House guy to show up. "He's on his way." Yeah, an hour later no one has called or showed up! Yeah, I'm tempted to call Bright House and tell them, "I'm on my way. You've all getting a $1,000 when I show upjust wait for me." So again I wait and wait. Another day off or half-day work! Now, I have taken 3 1/2 days off just to be able to watch that new show "Revenge" on Wednesday nights!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

debell said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> You are the first member to actually take the time to explain this fee to me on this forum. Regardless of whether it's for accounting or whatever, it's marked as a "leased receiver" fee. They waive the first one (as does almost all other providers) to entice you to sign up. I just can't put my hands around the $200 up front fee + $6 a month. That's a total of $344 over the course of a 24 month contract.


The last I checked, if you were to purchase (to own) that HDDVR it would in the range of $400+ new. So even after 2 years you are still ahead.

With any other provider that charges no upfront but let's say $15/month after 24 months you have paid $360 but the lease fee never goes down. The difference after 2 years is huge and that's assuming you had to pay the full $200 with DIRECTV when you sign up.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

D* has a website where a person can go in on his own, and carefully determine what they wan, and find out what freebies and costs there will be. All one has to do is start building their plan by including it in the cart. When finished, and before one hits submit, it will tell them what they are getting, shows the discounts, shows upfront costs, and what the costs are for each month, up to 24 months. That's called doing your homework and getting it in writing.

An installer told me there was a confusion caused by d*, because they called a CDDK wireless when in fact it is not. The order form did say that I needed a free port in my router, but I disregarded it because they called it a wireless CDDK.

Where one has to watch out is at retail stores where there are fast talking D* salesmen telling you and giving you half truths. It all sounded good, but I knew better because I had already done several cost evaluations and knew that they were full of it.

I don't know if these guys work for D*, the retail stores, or for independent D* retailers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> I would ask that you please read my reasoning to cancel. The only reason I was getting new equipment was because DTV thought I was a "new customer". I did not feel right about this, they did not make an exception for me the sales rep simply LIED to the company.


While I may not agree with your reasoning, it was your option, which you took.
Now since you didn't subscribe, I'm not sure what your intent is here in this second thread about THE SAME TOPIC!
You've been a member a short time, but haven't [it seems] posted anything but this one "topic" [which makes it look like an agenda].


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

debell said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> You are the first member to actually take the time to explain this fee to me on this forum. Regardless of whether it's for accounting or whatever, it's marked as a "leased receiver" fee. They waive the first one (as does almost all other providers) to entice you to sign up. I just can't put my hands around the $200 up front fee + $6 a month. That's a total of $344 over the course of a 24 month contract.


Actually they've always waived the first one...even when it was called a mirroring fee. The fee structure for receivers is the same as it's always been and will not change. I think the nomenclature is irrelevant.

I understand what you're saying. You pay for the receiver and then continue to pay a fee for the receiver. If that were the only consideration I would agree with you. However, the overall cost to the customer is less. Going back to the way it used to be the cost would be too high so if they want to charge less and change the name of the fee to something else I'm ok with that.

Additionally, the additional/leased receiver fee is much less than it is with other service providers. 

Mike


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience, but it can happen with any company. Even the company you have praised [link].


I'm not sure what you're trying to prove? I never said that Brighthouse was perfect. I'm speaking about DTV, not BHN. Why is it that members on here can't take criticism towards DTV very well?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

n3vino said:


> An installer told me there was a confusion caused by d*, because they called a CDDK wireless when in fact it is not. The order form did say that I needed a free port in my router, but I disregarded it because they called it a wireless CCK.


I'm sure some of this comes from there being both: a wired CCK and a Wireless CCK.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

debell said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to prove? I never said that Brighthouse was perfect. I'm speaking about DTV, not BHN. Why is it that members on here can't take criticism towards DTV very well?


I stated exactly what I was trying to prove, did you read it?


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

n3vino said:


> D* has a website where a person can go in on his own, and carefully determine what they wan, and find out what freebies and costs there will be. All one has to do is start building their plan by including it in the cart. When finished, and before one hits submit, it will tell them what they are getting, shows the discounts, shows upfront costs, and what the costs are for each month, up to 24 months. That's called doing your homework and getting it in writing.
> 
> An installer told me there was a confusion caused by d*, because they called a CDDK wireless when in fact it is not. The order form did say that I needed a free port in my router, but I disregarded it because they called it a wireless CDDK.
> 
> ...


I would prefer to order online, however, due to the fact that I was a former customer I could not without paying for the equipment. I was told by a DTV CSR that if anyone could make an exception on the price of equipment it would be the direct sales department and he transferred me there. It was direct sales that signed me up, giving me the impression that I qualified for new customer promotions when they actually just simply created a new account with my "nickname".


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> While I may not agree with your reasoning, it was your option, which you took.
> Now since you didn't subscribe, I'm not sure what your intent is here in this second thread about THE SAME TOPIC!
> You've been a member a short time, but haven't [it seems] posted anything but this one "topic" [which makes it look like an agenda].


The last thread got out of hand with personal attacks and such, I'm no interested in that. I'm interested in healthy discussion about DTV which we are doing. If you aren't interested in doing this, please don't bother posting here.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> I stated exactly what I was trying to prove, did you read it?


I'm sorry, but your post made no sense to me.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The last I checked, if you were to purchase (to own) that HDDVR it would in the range of $400+ new. So even after 2 years you are still ahead.
> 
> With any other provider that charges no upfront but let's say $15/month after 24 months you have paid $360 but the lease fee never goes down. The difference after 2 years is huge and that's assuming you had to pay the full $200 with DIRECTV when you sign up.


That's a good point. If you look at the numbers it's usually the least expensive option.

Mike


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Mike Bertelson said:


> That's a good point. If you look at the numbers it's usually the least expensive option.
> 
> Mike


That's a good point, however, since DTVs packages are more expensive than most other providers that savings doesn't carry over.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to prove? I never said that Brighthouse was perfect. I'm speaking about DTV, not BHN. Why is it that members on here can't take criticism towards DTV very well?


"I think" there are a few/many that do/will take it.
"Some of the problem" may come as others simply don't follow your particular view/complaint.
DirecTV had given you more than most here have ever gotten, "but for" one item at the last minute. You opted to not follow through [your choice] and now are ragging on how bad their customer service is, when you would have gotten "the Ferrari for free".


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

debell said:


> I'm sorry, but your post made no sense to me.


I thought my statement was pretty clear, but let me clarify. You can have a problem with any company, even your current cable company. I did not say that you said Brighthouse was perfect.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

debell said:


> That's a good point, however, since DTVs packages are more expensive than most other providers that savings doesn't carry over.


Since packages are useless without equipment, you need to add all the little charges of the other providers together to get the "real" cost.

Directv is less expensive than both Comcast, AT&T, and Dish here (my only choices).


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

debell said:


> That's a good point, however, since DTVs packages are more expensive than most other providers that savings doesn't carry over.


 I have three DVRs and one receiver and the premium channels. Every time I've priced it out, and comparing apples to apples, the hardware costs make the overall monthly cost higher with all my alternatives than with DIRECTV.

Taking that into perspective, if I run those numbers out beyond the two year commitment it's less expensive even paying the upfront receiver cost.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I have three DVRs and one receiver and the premium channels. Every time I've priced it out, and comparing apples to apples, the hardware costs make the overall monthly cost higher with all my alternatives than with DIRECTV.
> 
> Taking that into perspective, if I run those numbers out beyond the two year commitment it's less expensive even paying the upfront receiver cost.
> 
> Mike


"As If" DirecTV hasn't run those numbers too [and squeaked out every bit they can]. :lol:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "I think" there are a few/many that do/will take it.
> "Some of the problem" may come as others simply don't follow your particular view/complaint.
> DirecTV had given you more than most here have ever gotten, "but for" one item at the last minute. You opted to not follow through [your choice] and now are ragging on how bad their customer service is, when you would have gotten "the Ferrari for free".


DirecTV did not offer me anything, they were under the impression I was a new customer. As many on here mentioned, the Fraud Department would most likely come after me once they figured out what the sales rep did so please stop glorifying DTV as if they gave me a great offer. They gave me a new customer offer because they thought I was a new customer.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I assure you the fraud dept. is not going to came after you because a CSR gave you a good deal.

They offered you a good deal and you didn't take it.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Since packages are useless without equipment, you need to add all the little charges of the other providers together to get the "real" cost.
> 
> Directv is less expensive than both Comcast, AT&T, and Dish here (my only choices).





Mike Bertelson said:


> I have three DVRs and one receiver and the premium channels. Every time I've priced it out, and comparing apples to apples, the hardware costs make the overall monthly cost higher with all my alternatives than with DIRECTV.
> 
> Taking that into perspective, if I run those numbers out beyond the two year commitment it's less expensive even paying the upfront receiver cost.
> 
> Mike


Great points made by both of you. I would have to agree that AT&T is the most expensive option of all of my options. Unfortunately, DTV is right in line with them after the promotional period ends.

I do, however, understand your points regarding the total equipment cost and that does shed some light on it much more now. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Having both services within the last few months (no, not at the same time), I can say that when I run the numbers, I come out at nearly a dead heat between D* and E*.

With E* I had a Vip612 and a Vip722k, so the lease fee was $10 for the 612. With D* I need 3 HRs to match the functionality of a 612+722k, or at least get close to it. So the lease fee with D* is $12. Programming costs are insignificantly different at the levels I carry programming. After the 1st year discounts are gone, I'll be paying about $3/month more with D* than I was with E*, but I'll have MRV...


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I assure you the fraud dept. is not going to came after you because a CSR gave you a good deal.
> 
> They offered you a good deal and you didn't take it.


Once again, please read the posts before commenting. I was given a good deal BECAUSE I was put into the system as a new customer when I was a returning customer. The CSR made me feel as if he was making an exception when he actually changed my name (original account was under Joseph and he put the new account under Joe). He also used my cell # as the primary number and that forced DTVs system to think I was a different person.

I was told by someone in the customer advocacy department that this was AGAINST POLICY but that they'd make an exception. While they may have, I didn't want to chance it as it would be my word against theirs.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

New customer or returning customer after long enough time is literally the same deal. The difference with yours was that you weren't quite at the 2 year gone time that usually is needed for the good deals.

I was in that same situation and Ellen's team got me a good deal. 2 HRs free, and I could have had an HD receiver also if I wanted free, was the best they would do. You got better than that. If I were in your shoes at the time of install with all the goodies you got, I would have gone ahead with it and done the wireless CCK myself. But that's me.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

debell said:


> I was told by someone in the customer advocacy department that this was AGAINST POLICY but that they'd make an exception. While they may have, I didn't want to chance it as it would be my word against theirs.


The presidents office told you it was ok, and you declined. It was YOUR decision. DirecTv was honoring the deal.


----------



## scsa1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really I got a new customer deal when it wasn't my first time with them though it was years between but don't try to act like you want a good discussion you seem to want to make everyone switch over by talking about being more than others. Mike was talking about how the dvrs pay for them selves with the two year contract nothing to do with the cost of programming.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> New customer or returning customer after long enough time is literally the same deal. The difference with yours was that you weren't quite at the 2 year gone time that usually is needed for the good deals.
> 
> I was in that same situation and Ellen's team got me a good deal. 2 HRs free, and I could have had an HD receiver also if I wanted free, was the best they would do. You got better than that. If I were in your shoes at the time of install with all the goodies you got, I would have gone ahead with it and done the wireless CCK myself. But that's me.





Davenlr said:


> The presidents office told you it was ok, and you declined. It was YOUR decision. DirecTv was honoring the deal.


DirecTV was honoring the deal, but only because they made a mistake. Nonetheless, my morals and values would not allow me to continue, what can I say.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

scsa1000 said:


> Really I got a new customer deal when it wasn't my first time with them though it was years between but don't try to act like you want a good discussion you seem to want to make everyone switch over by talking about being more than others. Mike was talking about how the dvrs pay for them selves with the two year contract nothing to do with the cost of programming.


Your lack of punctuation has really confused me. I'm not sure what you think I'm trying to make people "switch over too" but that is not accurate.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> DirecTV did not offer me anything, they were under the impression I was a new customer. As many on here mentioned, the Fraud Department would most likely come after me once they figured out what the sales rep did so please stop glorifying DTV as if they gave me a great offer. They gave me a new customer offer because they thought I was a new customer.


So the VP of customer service group "told you" they'd honor this. 
"A reasonable person" might ask them to email you this, if you had any concerns that this might come back to bite you.
You did know you could have waited two months also, but instead perused this and when the installer offered to connect a wired CCK, as he didn't have a wireless CCK, "this was the straw" that rejected the install and now DirecTV are "schmucks".
While you may see this as "logic", it seems others don't.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> DirecTV was honoring the deal, but only because they made a mistake. Nonetheless, my morals and values would not allow me to continue, what can I say.


"An yet" you did continue and only bailed over the wired verses wireless CCK.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> So the VP of customer service group "told you" they'd honor this.
> "A reasonable person" might ask them to email you this, if you had any concerns that this might come back to bite you.
> You did know you could have waited two months also, but instead perused this and when the installer offered to connect a wired CCK, as he didn't have a wireless CCK, "this was the straw" that rejected the install and now DirecTV are "schmucks".
> While you may see this as "logic", it seems others don't.


You're absolutely right, I should have gotten this in writing but everything happened so fast it didn't cross my mind.

As mentioned by others who have gotten the same deal as me BEFORE being gone for 2 years from the VPs office, I figured it was worth a shot for me to try to get the same deal. Why is this frowned upon by you? I don't know about you, but I like to get the most for my money. After reading others got the new customer deal before reaching the 2 year threshold, I figured I'd try as well.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "An yet" you did continue and only bailed over the wired verses wireless CCK.


Actually, I would suggest you check your facts. While the wireless CCK opened my eyes, after speaking with the installer about my situation I canceled because of the fake account that was created. I don't know how many times I need to say this to make it clear to some of you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> You're absolutely right... I figured it was worth a shot for me to try to get the same deal. Why is this frowned upon by you? I don't know about you, but I like to get the most for my money.


I'm one of the cheapest SOBs on this forum. :lol:

Part of your posting I can agree with, while parts come across [to me] as "I'm as pure as the driven snow", [just don't look at this yellow snow at my feet].

"For me" there's a bit of inconsistency with all of your postings.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm one of the cheapest SOBs on this forum. :lol:
> 
> Part of your posting I can agree with, while parts come across [to me] as "I'm as pure as the driven snow", [just don't look at this yellow snow at my feet].
> 
> "For me" there's a bit of inconsistency with all of your postings.


I'm sorry that you feel there is "inconsistency" with my postings. I have been very clear in all my postings as to why I canceled and how I felt about things. As a consumer, I have the right to change my mind about a situation and that's exactly what I did with my installation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> I'm sorry that you feel there is "inconsistency" with my postings. I have been very clear in all my postings as to why I canceled and how I felt about things. *As a consumer, I have the right to change my mind about a situation and that's exactly what I did with my installation.*


"Right" [and the part I've always agreed with].
At the same time, you seemed to have perused this to the very end while having second thoughts through out most of it.
"The final straw" seemed to come over a wired verses wireless CCK.
What some don't [still] get, is your motivation to go over this again and again.
It's almost like you're trying to get justification from others here for doing this.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "Right" [and the part I've always agreed with].
> At the same time, you seemed to have perused this to the very end while having second thoughts through out most of it.
> "The final straw" seemed to come over a wired verses wireless CCK.
> What some don't [still] get, is your motivation to go over this again and again.
> It's almost like you're trying to get justification from others here for doing this.


I don't need justification from anyone for my actions. I chose this route and I stick behind it. I am not the one who brought this up, you are the one who continues to pound this over and over. Regardless of what my reasoning is to cancel the installation, I canceled it. I don't care what anyone's opinion is on that, I chose to do that.

The DTV sales rep chose to sign me up against DTV policy while lying to me telling me that I received this promo, when in reality he just signed me up as a new customer. Why is this fact ignored by you?


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I don't know for sure but the new names on the monthly fee (leased or additional receiver) is just a bookkeeping thing. IMO, that's why the primary receiver has the fee and it gets credited back. I see that as a way of keeping tracking of which are owned and which are leased. In the end there will still be the "mirroring fee" for each receiver in addition to the primary.
> 
> The price of the leased receiver is subsidized. It helps pay for the receiver maintenance which the sub is no longer responsible for with DIRECTV.
> 
> ...


 When you buy a receiver for $200.00 it's yours and you are responsible for maintenance. When you unsubscribe, you keep it, is that right, or do you have to send it back too? When you lease a receiver for $200, you send it back.

But either way, my question is, why would anyone want to pay a few hundred dollars up front, unless they live in the boonies, for the privilege of signing up for a tv service, when cable doesn't have an up front fee, and they still are responsible for the boxes? Sure the monthly fee is a little higher, but it would take a long time to catch up to the upfront cost of satellite.

But now at this point in time, satellite providers have made it more attractive to gain new subscribers with promotion packages, which include one HDVR and up to three HDs, no charge for SD boxes, and they still maintain them.

If it had still been the old way, I would still be a cable subscriber.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

For like packages in my area in comparison to other providers, directv is the same or less. 

DirecTVs up front costs save me so much money over the local companies and how they charge for equipment it's insane. Directv, has a up front cost and that keeps their monthly costs on equipment very low. Also they only charge dvr, mrv, and hd fees ( and hd not really anymore) around here, they say they don't have monthly dvr costs, but the charge 20 a month per hd dvr, forever. One receiver may come out close to the same, but multiple, directv comes out way ahead. And after two years, your still paying less that half per box than my cable companies that never charged upfront fees. It's almost like everyone charges 7 a month mirror fee, but direct charges 0 to 200 in up front fee for hardware, where everyone else charges at least 10 a month forever for their hardware too. At worst, thats 200 up front for directv, and 240 for the first two years for he same ting from a cable company... I'll take significantly lower fees.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> The DTV sales rep chose to sign me up against DTV policy while lying to me telling me that I received this promo, when in reality he just signed me up as a new customer. Why is this fact ignored by you?


I don't know what the CSR said. I'm not ignoring that it may have been incorrect. Hell, I can get four different answers by calling three CSRs.
Starting a thread about this is one thing, which you did and ran a awhile before it became pointless.
Starting another thread to continue the same topic after your last was closed, seems to be a bit over the top, or that you do have an agenda that hasn't been pushed far enough by you yet.

"So what is your point" now?
You were "wronged" by DirecTV and everyone should cancel their service with them because of this?
"fat chance". :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

n3vino said:


> When you buy a receiver for $200.00 it's yours and you are responsible for maintenance. When you unsubscribe, you keep it, is that right, or do you have to send it back too? When you lease a receiver for $200, you send it back.


If you own it, you keep it. If you lease it, you return it.
"Rarely" do you find a new, owned, receiver for the same price as a leased receiver.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't know what the CSR said. I'm not ignoring that it may have been incorrect. Hell, I can get four different answers by calling three CSRs.
> Starting a thread about this is one thing, which you did and ran a awhile before it became pointless.
> Starting another thread to continue the same topic after your last was closed, seems to be a bit over the top, or that you do have an agenda that hasn't been pushed far enough by you yet.
> 
> ...


What is the purpose of a forum for DirecTV if a customer/previous customer/potential customer cannot share their experience without being attacked by members on the forum?

I started this thread (once again I've explained this numerous times already) again because the first one turned into a personal attack by many members. I am trying to keep this thread as civil as possible but you are clearly not interested in this.

If you don't have anything else to say, please feel free to exit the thread and go on your merry way.

I am in no way asking people to cancel their DTV service, I'm simply sharing my experience and trying to get some insight on how DTV works. Some members have explained things much better which was my purpose for this thread. It's a DISCUSSION forum therefore we are discussing this. I'm sorry that my negative comments about DTV are hurting your feelings, it was not my intention.


----------



## scsa1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

N3 before direct got smart people used to buy them so that they hack them to get free channels now they can't do that since direct upped their security a decade ago.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I assure you the fraud dept. is not going to came after you because a CSR gave you a good deal.
> 
> They offered you a good deal and you didn't take it.





debell said:


> Once again, please read the posts before commenting. I was given a good deal BECAUSE I was put into the system as a new customer when I was a returning customer. The CSR made me feel as if he was making an exception when he actually changed my name (original account was under Joseph and he put the new account under Joe). He also used my cell # as the primary number and that forced DTVs system to think I was a different person.
> 
> I was told by someone in the customer advocacy department that this was AGAINST POLICY but that they'd make an exception. While they may have, I didn't want to chance it as it would be my word against theirs.


Since this clearly wasn't fraud but just another CSR screw-up (we really need an acronym for that - I nominate JACSUP), I think basic salesmanship would have taken over. It seemed like it did already with the customer advocacy department. The rule of thumb is the sale was made. Don't unmake the sale. It's like taking points off the board in football. It's just something that isn't done.

I can remember an early sales job I had when after I'd sold something for cheap but then realized the promotion was over for that piece, I went to the boss to apologize and he said, "You made the sale, right?" Yes, I replied. "Good" was his only comment.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

debell said:


> I don't need justification from anyone for my actions. I chose this route and I stick behind it. I am not the one who brought this up, you are the one who continues to pound this over and over. Regardless of what my reasoning is to cancel the installation, I canceled it. I don't care what anyone's opinion is on that, I chose to do that.
> 
> The DTV sales rep chose to sign me up against DTV policy while lying to me telling me that I received this promo, when in reality he just signed me up as a new customer. Why is this fact ignored by you?


I think that some people are "ignoring" it because you put it 5th on your list of why DIRECTV wasn't for you. Maybe I shouldn't speak for others, but you seem to be sending mixed messages.

I understand your reluctance to enter into a business relationship with DIRECTV on potentially less than honest grounds. I even understand why it took several problems in the process before you realized that perhaps this wasn't the type of business relationship that made you comfortable.

However, if that is the case, why bring up the other issues. If they were not the problem, but only opened your eyes to your real problem, why bring them up? If they really aren't the reason, then why do they matter? Why did you bury the real reason at number 5? If number 5 wasn't there, would number 1-4 have mattered?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> I'm simply sharing my experience and trying to get some insight on how DTV works. Some members have explained things much better which was my purpose for this thread. It's a DISCUSSION forum therefore we are discussing this. I'm sorry that my negative comments about DTV are hurting your feelings, it was not my intention.


You can't hurt/change my feeling about DirecTV.
You should have gotten what you're trying to in this thread, in your last thread, but....

Maybe it would help if you [now] restate your intent, so others may give you the information you're missing.
This just seems to be a rehash of your last thread.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> For like packages in my area in comparison to other providers, directv is the same or less.
> 
> DirecTVs up front costs save me so much money over the local companies and how they charge for equipment it's insane. Directv, has a up front cost and that keeps their monthly costs on equipment very low. Also they only charge dvr, mrv, and hd fees ( and hd not really anymore) around here, they say they don't have monthly dvr costs, but the charge 20 a month per hd dvr, forever. One receiver may come out close to the same, but multiple, directv comes out way ahead. And after two years, your still paying less that half per box than my cable companies that never charged upfront fees. It's almost like everyone charges 7 a month mirror fee, but direct charges 0 to 200 in up front fee for hardware, where everyone else charges at least 10 a month forever for their hardware too. At worst, thats 200 up front for directv, and 240 for the first two years for he same ting from a cable company... I'll take significantly lower fees.


 But don't forget, in addition to upfront fees, which they don't charge at this time, you also have to pay a monthly fee to D* for each additional box, so your math is wrong.

However, as I said, D* has made it a lot more attractive for new customers. In addition, I have never had DVR service and I got along fine without it. Recently, while still with cable, we got one DVR for my daugthers TV, but it only served one TV. So I didn't get a 2nd DVR since I don't have much use for it, and I saw no point in paying extra for service on a 2nd DVR.

But with D*'s mvr service, I signed up for it and now we have it for all tv's, but my daughter is still the primary user. MVR is just icing on the cake, and I use it occasionally.

Don't get me wrong. I'm glad that D* made it more attractive for me to switch because I had been wanting to switch to D*, but I couldn't justify the costs at the time. So far, I'm very happy with the service from installers to CSR's.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

debell said:


> ... I'm sorry that my negative comments about DTV are hurting your feelings, it was not my intention.


It's little snarky comments like this that negate what you say about no personal attacks & being civil. It's perpetuating what you say you're against.

The topic is about you & your experience, but whenever a member criticizes what happened, it's received as you as a personal attack. We can't discuss your situation without mentioning you.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Carl Spock said:


> Since this clearly wasn't fraud but just another CSR screw-up (we really need an acronym for that - I nominate JACSUP), I think basic salesmanship would have taken over. It seemed like it did already with the customer advocacy department. The rule of thumb is the sale was made. Don't unmake the sale. It's like taking points off the board in football. It's just something that isn't done.
> 
> I can remember an early sales job I had when after I'd sold something for cheap but then realized the promotion was over for that piece, I went to the boss to apologize and he said, "You made the sale, right?" Yes, I replied. "Good" was his only comment.


I believe that you are probably right, however, it would have ended up being my word against theirs. They could have easily thought that I ordered using my nickname to bypass since there were notes on my account stating that I was interested in a new customer offer. I'm looking at it as how the fraud department would see it, and that's how it looked on paper.



DogLover said:


> I think that some people are "ignoring" it because you put it 5th on your list of why DIRECTV wasn't for you. Maybe I shouldn't speak for others, but you seem to be sending mixed messages.
> 
> I understand your reluctance to enter into a business relationship with DIRECTV on potentially less than honest grounds. I even understand why it took several problems in the process before you realized that perhaps this wasn't the type of business relationship that made you comfortable.
> 
> However, if that is the case, why bring up the other issues. If they were not the problem, but only opened your eyes to your real problem, why bring them up? If they really aren't the reason, then why do they matter? Why did you bury the real reason at number 5? If number 5 wasn't there, would number 1-4 have mattered?


Am I only allowed one reason to not like DTV?



veryoldschool said:


> You can't hurt/change my feeling about DirecTV.
> You should have gotten what you're trying to in this thread, in your last thread, but....
> 
> Maybe it would help if you [now] restate your intent, so others may give you the information you're missing.
> This just seems to be a rehash of your last thread.


My intent? To share my experiences in a civil manner without the personal attacks and to possibly clear my mind as to why DTV does certain things that they do.

I've reached the point where none of your future posts will be beneficial to me, therefore you've been added to my ignore list. 



sigma1914 said:


> It's little snarky comments like this that negate what you say about no personal attacks & being civil. It's perpetuating what you say you're against.
> 
> The topic is about you & your experience, but whenever a member criticizes what happened, it's received as you as a personal attack. We can't discuss your situation without mentioning you.


I'm sorry you feel this way but it's not my intention. Clearly, what you've explained is what I went through in my last thread. I posted about a negative experience with DTV and I was throw all types things at me:

"I have a sense of entitlement"

"DirecTV is lucky you didn't sign up"

"You are gaming the system"

"You expect everything for nothing"

etc, etc

Once again, rather than talk about personal attacks, lets talk about DTV and my experience. You've already voiced your concerns/opinion several times so it seems as though you're done here. Unless you have something productive to add to this discussion, I'd appreciate it if you didn't post here.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

debell said:


> ...
> You've already voiced your concerns/opinion several times so it seems as though you're done here. Unless you have something productive to add to this discussion, I'd appreciate it if you didn't post here.


Likewise.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please stay on topic and not discuss each other.

As long as this thread stays open anyone is free to post in it, so please don't ask anyone not to or tell anyone they cannot.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

debell said:


> ?..
> 
> Am I only allowed one reason to not like DTV?
> 
> ...


No, of course not. But if there was really only one reason why you backed it of the deal, then adding all of these other reasons why you don't like them makes it easy for people to ignore your assertion that there was really only one reason why you didn't get the service.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> Likewise.




I started this thread to share my thoughts. If you don't have anything productive to post and don't care for the thread, why do you continue to post in it?


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

DogLover said:


> No, of course not. But if there was really only one reason why you backed it of the deal, then adding all of these other reasons why you don't like them makes it easy for people to ignore your assertion that there was really only one reason why you didn't get the service.


That was the main reason I backed out of the deal, the others are things I do not like about the service but they weren't enough to warrant me canceling the installation.


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

debell said:


> I'm sorry you feel this way but it's not my intention. Clearly, what you've explained is what I went through in my last thread. I posted about a negative experience with DTV and I was throw all types things at me:
> 
> *"I have a sense of entitlement"*
> 
> ...





> I am a former customer of DTV and canceled in January of 2010. I am considering switching back but refuse to pay for any equipment considering I will still be paying a lease fee each month and have to get the protection plan to cover it.





> All I simply want is the same offer they give to new customers:





> I called up and spoke to a rep this morning who offered the HD DVR and 1 HD receiver for free and stated I'd have to pay $99 for the second HD receiver. I told her this is unacceptable





> I am baffled that here I am with a credit card in hand, a 800+ credit score and perfect billing history with DirecTV and they can't simply offer me the same offer they give to their new customers with a two year agreement?


In my opinion, this sounds like sense of entitlement and expecting everything for nothing. It would be different if you were a NEW customer or eligible for being a new customer status and were not offered these. Just my opinion.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

MarkG21 said:


> In my opinion, this is a sense of entitlement and expecting everything for nothing. It would be different if you were a NEW customer or eligible for being a new customer status and were not offered these. Just my opinion.


Please note that when I posted that, I had no idea that there was a 2 year threshold when it came to being offered new customer promotions.

After I was informed of this, I was also told by many members on here to e-mail the VPs office to see if they could make an exception so that's what I did.

I was gone for 22 months, so finding out that the threshold is 24 months I simply checked to see if an exception could be made. I knew that a standard CSR wouldn't be able to do this so I went up the latter. I didn't get a clear response from many people I spoke with as they continued to transfer me around to other reps. I was finally landed in direct sales, and the rest is history.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

debell said:


> I just didn't appreciate the representative on the phone rushing me to give my credit card information and to hurry up and order without going over any specifics. There was also a language barrier, which is never fun to deal with (and something I haven't had to deal with Brighthouse on).


So if you didn't understand what you were buying and thought you were rushed into the sale, why did you even sign up? You were in control. If there was a language barrier with the CSR, you could have asked for someone else. And for every purchase I've made in the past four years through DirecTV (if not longer), I've been transferred to a "verification" CSR who went over the entire order with me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> My intent? To share my experiences in a civil manner without the personal attacks and to possibly clear my mind as to why DTV does certain things that they do.
> 
> I've reached the point where none of your future posts will be beneficial to me, therefore you've been added to my ignore list.


Does anyone else find it funny that instead of answering/responding to what I think have been good questions, the OP simply ignores them and goes so far as to utilize the ignore feature?

Oh, I'm just a little lamb and the big bad wolf is out to get me. !rolling


----------



## scsa1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

The fact that he attacked a mod who was just telling everyone to calm down shows what he is intent on doing veryoldschool.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

trh said:


> So if you didn't understand what you were buying and thought you were rushed into the sale, why did you even sign up? You were in control. If there was a language barrier with the CSR, you could have asked for someone else. And for every purchase I've made in the past four years through DirecTV (if not longer), I've been transferred to a "verification" CSR who went over the entire order with me.


I never had a verification CSR. My call was disconnected after I gave my CC info to the CSR. He never called me back to verify order. Luckily, I received a call from the customer advocacy department in regards to my e-mail that I sent so she helped finish the order up for me. She even confirmed that I would receive a wireless CCK (for whatever that's worth).

You are right, I was in control up until the point that the install was scheduled. I clearly didn't feel comfortable with the installation so I canceled at that time. If I would have canceled on the phone, you would have said I wasted the CSRs time, I canceled at the installation so you say I wasted the installers time.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that instead of answering/responding to what I think have been good questions, the OP simply ignores them and goes so far as to utilize the ignore feature?
> 
> Oh, I'm just a little lamb and the big bad wolf is out to get me. !rolling


What question have I not answered?


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

scsa1000 said:


> The fact that he attacked a mod who was just telling everyone to calm down shows what he is intent on doing veryoldschool.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

debell said:


>


It's time you STFU: Stop Treating Fellows Unfairly.

:nono2:


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:



> Once again, please read the posts before commenting. I was given a good deal BECAUSE I was put into the system as a new customer when I was a returning customer. The CSR made me feel as if he was making an exception when he actually changed my name (original account was under Joseph and he put the new account under Joe). He also used my cell # as the primary number and that forced DTVs system to think I was a different person.
> 
> I was told by someone in the customer advocacy department that this was AGAINST POLICY but that they'd make an exception. While they may have, I didn't want to chance it as it would be my word against theirs.


*UNETHICAL...FRAUDULENT = Many D* CSRs*

Debell

You made the correct decision to not go further with that order. If the CSRs were playing clerical games with the system you would likely be holding the bag if any problems were discovered by the D* FRAUD department.

Bottom line is if you can't get something in writing by e mail from D* specifically about what was promised then IT DIDN'T EVER HAPPEN.

I don't trust the CSRs my beliefis that a company's culture of doing business comes from the top down so with all the conflicting answers you get from the CSRs you have to wonder if this is accidential poor training and incompentence OR DELIBERATE?

It's once again clear that as soon as anyone posts less than flattering comments about D* a "peanut gallery" of members (PR people?) descend upon that thread and member and gang tackle the "offender". I believe the reason for this is to attempt to get the thread locked. Which appears to happen almost every single time.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dubber deux said:


> *UNETHICAL...FRAUDULENT = Many D* CSRs*
> 
> Debell
> 
> ...


I should have got the rep from the customer advocacy department to e-mail me regarding my exception and that was my mistake. I just felt like it was going to come back and bite me and I just didn't want to chance it.

I'm glad I didn't after reading some experiences that others have had with DTV and being promised things they didn't receive.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> It's time you STFU: Stop Treating Fellows Unfairly.
> 
> :nono2:


Thanks for that beneficial input!


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> I should have got the rep from the customer advocacy department to e-mail me regarding my exception and that was my mistake. I just felt like it was going to come back and bite me and I just didn't want to chance it.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't after reading some experiences that others have had with DTV and being promised things they didn't receive.


I bet you NEVER would have been able to get that confirmation in an e mail.

I had a issue about the installer never installing a new dish and LNB, the equipment was already there from a previous owner, and it was at least 12 years OLD the LNB clearly looked like it has seen better days yellowed brittle plastic !!!!...yet I paid the 20$ shipping fee for BOTH a new dish and basic 
R 12 receiver.

When the shady contractor installer showed up all he did was replace the ground to the ancient dish and LNB (he did a crappy job too) and connected the receiver. The bum didn't even bother to replace a few pieces of siding he removed to access the cable (already installed to the dish!!!) I asked him about putting in the new dish and he refused to install one!!!! Even though I was a new customer and had paid for a new install. If the dish was maybe only a couple of years old I would have understood but this thing was ancient and looked like it would fail potentially. I have noticed just after cancellation of my service sure enough the LNB cap has cracked from age and there is condensation inside of it!!! Wow I was lucky!!!!

I let the install go through..and I called D* and indicated the situation with the installer not installing a new dish/lnb.

I indicated my concern about potential failure after the initial 90 day warranty..the CSR promised me that they would extend the warranty on the lnb to 1 year ...I requested that she send me an e mail in writing to confirm this. She refused. Just saying "trust us" if it fails we will replace it.

LOL

In business if it isn't in writing it never happened ! Right there I lost all trust in D*.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dubber deux said:


> I bet you NEVER would have been able to get that confirmation in an e mail.
> 
> I had a issue about the installer never installing a new dish and LNB, the equipment was already there from a previous owner, and it was at least 12 years OLD the LNB clearly looked like it has seen better days yellowed brittle plastic !!!!...yet I paid the 20$ shipping fee for BOTH a new dish and basic
> R 12 receiver.
> ...


Wow, that's unbelievable. I probably would have canceled the installation, taken the dish and wires off the house and rescheduled to get everything new. It's sad that they couldn't replace it for you, but with some of the contractors that are used it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> Wow, that's unbelievable. I probably would have canceled the installation, taken the dish and wires off the house and rescheduled to get everything new. It's sad that they couldn't replace it for you, but with some of the contractors that are used it doesn't surprise me.


If it wasn't so annoying it would have been funny that after the bum contractor sort of finished the job (leaving pieces of the siding on the ground ,and also damaging some breaking them!) he had the NERVE to ask me for a out of area phone book so he could call in an order for his lunch.

Then he proceeded to sit there in my home blabbing with this person on the phone for ten minutes ( I needed to leave for work minutes before this)

Then he leaves ..and I go outside to get in my car to leave finding the pieces of siding on the ground.

I remember when I saw this guy show up in his beat up old rickety old little pick up (no D* indentification either!) I almost knew instantly it was going to be a "problem" . :nono2:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dubber deux said:


> If it wasn't so annoying it would have been funny that after the bum contractor sort of finished the job (leaving pieces of the siding on the ground ,and also damaging some breaking them!) he had the NERVE to ask me for a out of area phone book so he could call in an order for his lunch.
> 
> Then he proceeded to sit there in my home blabbing with this person on the phone for ten minutes ( I needed to leave for work minutes before this)
> 
> ...


Ouch, that sounded like a nightmare from the start. It's unfortunate that some installers take no pride in their work and DirecTV doesn't support their customers in situations like this.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Now I remember why I didn't post in the other thread.

Have a good night, gentlemen. Don't pee in the sandbox.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> Now I remember why I didn't post in the other thread.
> 
> Have a good night, gentlemen. Don't pee in the sandbox.


@carl:

Trolling is not allowed accrording to the forums rules. Just letting you know.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Now I remember why I didn't post in the other thread.
> 
> Have a good night, gentlemen. Don't pee in the sandbox.


Now why not with an icon like this







and the title "never again", as this is to be a "discussion" of DirecTV and not pushing some agenda. !rolling

[get out your waders and....]


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> Now why not with an icon like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have the icon available if someone can't use it?

I'm not going to use a thumbs up if I had a bad experience. Perhaps if DTV monitored these forums maybe they could provide some better training for their CSRs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It could have been one of many


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

debell said:


> Perhaps if DTV monitored these forums maybe they could provide some better training for their CSRs.


I agree. DirecTV should monitor these forums so they can see the lengths some people will go through to get free equipment or services.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dubber deux said:


> @carl:
> 
> *Trolling is not allowed* accrording to the forums rules. Just letting you know.


Holy crap, seriously? :thats:

This is OBVIOUSLY not true. It's been proven over and over again.. Not talking about any troll in particular here


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> It could have been one of many


Once again, let's stay on topic here. Perhaps it could have been a thumbs up if the CSRs at DTV were better trained


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

trh said:


> I agree. DirecTV should monitor these forums so they can see the lengths some people will go through to get free equipment or services.


That, and also the lengths their untrained, foreign sales reps will go through to make a sale


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, please don't feed the trolls, you even woke up dubber again....


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

ndole said:


> Holy crap, seriously? :thats:
> 
> This is OBVIOUSLY not true. It's been proven over and over again.. Not talking about any troll in particular here


Please keep this on topic, this thread isn't about trolls but about DTV poor customer service and business practice.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> Once again, let's stay on topic here.


"Yeah, right", this place is like herding cats. :lol:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> Yes, please don't feed the trolls, you even woke up dubber again....


This topic is not about trolls so please, let's get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ndole said:


> Holy crap, seriously? :thats:
> 
> This is OBVIOUSLY not true. It's been proven over and over again.. Not talking about any troll in particular here


:eek2: Trolls, on DBSTALK? I'm shocked! :eek2:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "Yeah, right", this place is like herding cats. :lol:


I'm not sure the point of your quotation marks but it's only you that's talking about trolling, not anyone else. Please do not post about trolls in here. This is a discussion about my experience with DTV as well as others. Unfortunately, it was a negative experience.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> Please keep this on topic, this thread isn't about trolls but about DTV poor customer service and business practice.


And a thousand posts here is not going to change anything.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Someone thinks they're a moderator


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> I'm not sure the point of your quotation marks but it's only you that's talking about trolling, not anyone else. Please do not post about trolls in here. This is a discussion about my experience with DTV as well as others. Unfortunately, it was a negative experience.


I NEVER posted anything about trolling. [another miss by the OP]


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> ?
> 
> I'm not going to use a thumbs up if I had a bad experience. Perhaps if DTV monitored these forums maybe they could provide some better training for their CSRs.


This is what really gets me about D*. This nonsense with the CSRs has been going on FOR AGES NOW. Most importantly it never seems to get "improved".

Honestly that makes me think that the experiences we have are not an accident.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

ndole said:


> Someone thinks they're a moderator


Not at all, I'm just simply trying to keep this thread on topic since everyone chooses to speak about things that are unrelated.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> And a thousand posts here is not going to change anything.


I'm not posting to change anyone's mind. I'm posting to clear my chest and get the opinion of others in relation to this topic, that's all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> I'm not posting to change anyone's mind. I'm posting to clear my chest and get the opinion of others in relation to this topic, that's all.


and 200 posts [or whatever it was] in your other thread didn't do that? !rolling


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dubber deux said:


> This is what really gets me about D*. This nonsense with the CSRs has been going on FOR AGES NOW. Most importantly it never seems to get "improved".
> 
> Honestly that makes me think that the experiences we have are not an accident.


Over the course of the last 6 months, I've had two friends and a family member cancel DTV due to their business practices. They had renewed contracts for no reason, failing equipment that would not get covered under the protection plan and poor signal quality that DTV would not address.

All of them faced a tremendous hassle when trying to get these issues resolved through DTV. They all ended up canceling and switching to the local cable provider. They're still in disputes with DTV over charges for service they never received. :nono2:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

debell said:


> Please keep this on topic, this thread isn't about trolls but about DTV poor customer service and business practice.


My pappy always used to say _There are two sides to every story and the truth is usual somewhere in the middle._ I wonder what the CSR(s) would say about their recollection of their conversations they had with you.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> I'm not posting to change anyone's mind. I'm posting to clear my chest and get the opinion of others in relation to this topic, that's all.


That's what I've been wondering about. The reaction of some members makes you think that posting negative comments about D* is in violation of the forum rules.


----------



## bean1980 (Jun 15, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> Yes, please don't feed the trolls, you even woke up dubber again....


I thought they were the same person...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

debell said:


> Over the course of the last 6 months, I've had two friends and a family member cancel DTV due to their business practices. They had renewed contracts for no reason, failing equipment that would not get covered under the protection plan and poor signal quality that DTV would not address.
> 
> All of them faced a tremendous hassle when trying to get these issues resolved through DTV. They all ended up canceling and switching to the local cable provider. They're still in disputes with DTV over charges for service they never received. :nono2:


Yet you still decided to sign up with DirecTV?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

debell said:


> Not at all, I'm just simply trying to keep this thread on topic since everyone chooses to speak about things that are unrelated.


Interesting that your worried about keeping this thread on topic. How about keeping on topic in other threads.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

debell said:


> I'm not posting to change anyone's mind. I'm posting to clear my chest and get the opinion of others in relation to this topic, that's all.


You want a opinion? Try clearing your mind. It seems to be stuck in gear.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

debell said:


> Over the course of the last 6 months, I've had two friends and a family member cancel DTV due to their business practices. They had renewed contracts for no reason, failing equipment that would not get covered under the protection plan and poor signal quality that DTV would not address.
> 
> All of them faced a tremendous hassle when trying to get these issues resolved through DTV. They all ended up canceling and switching to the local cable provider.


"And yet" you wanted to come back to DirecTV within your 2 year absence.

Boy the more that gets posted, the more that doesn't make sense [to a reasonable person]


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

trh said:


> My pappy always used to say _There are two sides to every story and the truth is usual somewhere in the middle._ I wonder what the CSR(s) would say about their recollection of their conversations they had with you.


I know they wouldn't have much to say as I was very calm and polite. I don't believe in screaming and yelling at a service rep. They're simply trying to do their job with the tools that are given to them. It's management that's usually responsible for poor CS.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever! :up:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

bean1980 said:


> I thought they were the same person...


Contrary to popular belief, there are actually people who are not pleased with DTV.



trh said:


> Yet you still decided to sign up with DirecTV?





veryoldschool said:


> "And yet" you wanted to come back to DirecTV within your 2 year absence.
> 
> Boy the more that gets posted, the more that doesn't make sense [to a reasonable person]


I understand that in our world, mishaps can happen. I understand that not every company is perfect and representatives make mistakes. I wanted to give DTV the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever! :up:


Based on my recent experience along with many others, I respectfully disagree.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:righton:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> You want a opinion? Try clearing your mind. It seems to be stuck in gear.


My mind is as clear as it could possibly be. It's Sunday evening, I'm healthy and I have all I could ask for in my life.. life is good right now!


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "And yet" you wanted to come back to DirecTV within your 2 year absence.
> 
> Boy the more that gets posted, the more that doesn't make sense [to a reasonable person]


thats the way trolls are. Im sure they PMing each other and are set out on ruining this place for everyone.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> Interesting that your worried about keeping this thread on topic. How about keeping on topic in other threads.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

:new_popco


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

debell said:


> My mind is as clear as it could possibly be. It's Sunday evening, I'm healthy and I have all I could ask for in my life.. life is good right now!


Boy, you sure had me fooled. :sure:


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:righton:


It's almost like you're saying the same thing over and over..

Oh, right :lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:biggthump


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!


I'm glad a few people have not been burned. I guess even a roulette wheel that is rigged is allowed to occasionally give a few winners in a row. :hurah:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wallfishman said:


> thats the way trolls are. Im sure they PMing each other and are set out on ruining this place for everyone.


Well, we * could *just not reply to it anymore....:nono2:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:biggthump





RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:biggthump





RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!





RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:righton:





RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever! :up:


:nono2:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Be polite to each other and stay on topic please.

If a tree falls...


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dubber deux said:


> I'm glad a few people have not been burned. I guess even a roulette wheel that is rigged is allowed to occasionally give a few *million* winners in a row. :hurah:


Fixed that


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Well, we * could *just not reply to it anymore....:nono2:


It seems I may have touched a nerve with some on here. It was not my intention.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

It seems as though the FTC has fined DTV for unsolicited telemarketing calls. This is interesting.

http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/11/03/3498796/avoid-telemarketers-by-getting.html


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

ndole said:


> It's almost like you're saying the same thing over and over..
> 
> Oh, right :lol:


Yes, I thought it must feel like ecstasy, so I tried it, but it didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Be polite to each other and stay on topic please.
> 
> If a tree falls...


:backtotop which is :beatdeadhorse:by pickme:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

ndole said:


> Fixed that


Please share your thoughts on why you are happy with DTV. I'm interested to hear them.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

debell said:


> It seems as though the FTC has fined DTV for unsolicited telemarketing calls. This is interesting.
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/11/03/3498796/avoid-telemarketers-by-getting.html


I'm confused. What is the topic that we're supposed to be staying on here?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Last warning....

I've been here all day and I'm getting cranky.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

D* that what seems to be the "norm" at management . They are very brazen about breaking the rules of acceptable business practices, and laws as well. 

Again considering how long the CSR roulette has been going on and that it never seems to become improved , I'd wager that D* has the CSR system set up exactly the way they want it. No accident at all .


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Last warning....
> 
> I've been here all day and I'm getting cranky.


theres nothing to warn about. you have 2 trolls in your forum that obviously plan to post negative in every topic on here. you can see they pming each other haha


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Is DTV supposed to call a customer who cancels an installation as a follow up? I did not receive this call and I'm curious if that is normal.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

wallfishman said:


> theres nothing to warn about. you have 2 trolls in your forum that obviously plan to post negative in every topic on here. you can see they pming each other haha


I'm sorry, but I am not interested in trolling anything. I'm simply participating in this message board and I am not breaking any rules. I am not attacking anyone personally as it's been made very clear by the mods that this is against forum policy.

Would you please share your thoughts on DTV and why you are happy with them?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

debell said:


> It seems as though the FTC has fined DTV for unsolicited telemarketing calls. This is interesting.
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/11/03/3498796/avoid-telemarketers-by-getting.html


It was interesting back in 08 when it happened. No wait...nope it wasn't then either. Now it just seems petty.

Let me help you out if you're looking for "dirt" that could be relevant however still played out by now let me help you: http://bit.ly/tZEX8j


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> It was interesting back in 08 when it happened. No wait...nope it wasn't then either. Now it just seems petty.
> 
> Let me help you out if you're looking for "dirt" that could be relevant however still played out by now let me help you: http://bit.ly/tZEX8j


I posted that specific article because it was speaking about DTV contacting people on the do not call list and coincided with my comments on poor customer service and improperly trained sales reps.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

bean1980 said:


> I thought they were the same person...


Nope it's just a new bromance powered by DBSTALK.com Move over Match.com.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> Nope it's just a new bromance powered by DBSTALK.com Move over Match.com.


Please do not insinuate that I am a homosexual. That is very uncalled for.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Forum rules:


> (p) The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not only includes posts that are identical to other posts from the same user or from different users, but also includes posts that are similar in message to other posts left by the same user. Repeated rants against anyone or anything will be considered spam and subject to removal.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

debell said:


> Please do not insinuate that I am a homosexual. That is very uncalled for.


wow all this over 25 dollars haha


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> Forum rules: The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not only includes posts that are identical to other posts from the same user or from different users, but also includes posts that are similar in message to other posts left by the same user. Repeated rants against anyone or anything will be considered spam and subject to removal.


Interesting. Thanks for posting!



RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:biggthump





RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:biggthump





RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!





RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever!:righton:





RACJ2 said:


> I think DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever! :up:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> :new_popco


!pepsi!


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

I've asked multiple members to post some things they like about DTV service and have received no answers?


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

debell said:


> Please do not insinuate that I am a homosexual. That is very uncalled for.


i dont think a bromance is insinuating homesexuality at all.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

debell said:


> I've asked multiple members to post some things they like about DTV service and have received no answers?


Let me clarify again, I mentioned more then once that I thought DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever?


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Interesting: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/cable_tv/directv.htm

The first post on this site is very similar to what I went through!


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> Let me clarify again, I mentioned more then once that I thought DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever?


Is there anything else you like about DTV?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

debell said:


> Is there anything else you like about DTV?


Yes


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

RACJ2 said:


> Yes


Great!


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Let me clarify again, I mentioned more then once that I thought DIRECTV has the best CSR's ever?


Directv CSRS are always rated at the top amongst all the other providers. even bromantic trolls agree


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

wallfishman said:


> Directv CSRS are always rated at the top amongst all the other providers. even bromantic trolls agree


Who provides these ratings? I have never relied on "ratings" to distinguish who provides quality customer service. It comes down to personal experience and you all know my personal experience with DTV has been horrible.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

debell said:


> Who provides these ratings? I have never relied on "ratings" to distinguish who provides quality customer service. It comes down to personal experience and you all know my personal experience with DTV has been horrible.


yes we all know your personal experience its been getting trolled on here all day !!! however they are rated at the top year after year


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

wallfishman said:


> yes we all know your personal experience its been getting trolled on here all day !!! however they are rated at the top year after year


Is there a report I can read with this information?


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

now hurry up n get a response from your better half


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

debell said:


> Is there a report I can read with this information?


I think D* uses JD Power.

There ratings are dubious at best. I believe that the company that wants to be "rated" by them need to pay a fee. Talk about conflict of interest.

JDP is also suspect with their car ratings as well.

JD Powers will NOT release how they gather and process their data to come to conclusions.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

debell said:


> Is there a report I can read with this information?


well there was a site called bromantictrollsareus.com that used to post all this info except i think its been taken down. maybe u can turn arouind n ask dubber


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dubber deux said:


> I think D* uses JD Power.
> 
> There ratings are dubious at best. I believe that the company that wants to be "rated" by them need to pay a fee. Talk about conflict of interest.
> 
> ...


Interesting information on JD Power. I may do some research on this. Any awards given by them will sure raise some flags for me now.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

debell said:


> Is there a report I can read with this information?


You might want to check out Consumer Reports. DirecTV ranked 4th overall, just behind WOW Cable, Verizon FIOS, and AT&T UVerse. Dish Networked ranked 6th. These ratings were based on survey responses from 54,188 Consumer Reports subscribers.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/...om-bills/television-service-ratings/index.htm


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys,

This thread has gotten completely out of control. 

I apologize to those who have played by the rules and made valid points, but there does come a point where the sum total of a thread is irredeemable. 

In the meantime I believe that poits have been made, and I ask that those involved go back to neutral corners and move on to different subjects.


----------

